# Wear Gloves?



## mrwoody (Jun 3, 2010)

What's your choice?


----------



## tree md (Jun 4, 2010)

I am assuming that you mean while climbing. If so than I am saying no. Never have so I never got used to them. It feels strange to me to try to climb in gloves. I am wanting to get me a Micheal Jackson glove for rappelling tho...


----------



## mrwoody (Jun 4, 2010)

tree md said:


> I am wanting to get me a Micheal Jackson glove for rappelling tho...



LOL... Yes I ment for climbing. Don't use them myself but I've seen guys that did.


----------



## mikewhite85 (Jun 4, 2010)

When I am doing pines I usually wear them. The aggravation of having to take them off every time you tie a knot is worth not getting your hands all tarred up with sap.

It's also important to wear them when doing palms  ouch!


----------



## TreeTarget (Jun 4, 2010)

No cloves, no excuses...except cold. Gloves get in the way, and I always like knowing my hands are more adept at things than my lawyer's...were I to start climbing (going to be awhile the way things are going) I would say the same. I may improvise alot doing what I need to do, but gloves are pretty much an encuberance on the job if it isn't cold enough to warrent them. Justs a grunt's two cents.


----------



## canopyboy (Jun 4, 2010)

You need a "sometimes" option on your poll.

I've started finding a few that are inexpensive, but fit well and let me operate all my biners, clips, etc fairly well. I'm wearing them more of the time now. but by no means all the time. But I usually take some up with me on the taller trees with longer raps back down. Or pine trees. Definitely helps in pine trees.


----------



## ozzy42 (Jun 4, 2010)

Since we're talking about while aloft,and no compromise answers were available,I voted hell no. I gots to feel them lines with me hands.

The exception to the rule would be while bombing pine chuncks from a spar.Even then,I end up taking at least one of them off in between cuts to set the lanyard and climbline friction hitches.


As for what kind? I usually pick up those cheapy joe blue denim and leather ones from wherever I find them .If you get more than one use out of em,you probably were'nt working hard enough.lol Try to keep some of them in the truck most of the time.
Love em on the ground for dragging,pushing ,and pulling.


----------



## DJ4wd (Jun 4, 2010)

I didn't vote because you didn't specify what activity is being preformed. I don't wear them hardly at all during the summer. I don't wear them in the shower,nor while reading the paper. Besides the poll used curse words that isn't allowed and they were used just to be used.


----------



## Bermie (Jun 4, 2010)

I wear gloves almost all the time, up the tree and on the ground.
I find the thin grippy gloves the best, you still get a pretty good feel for ropes and knots and biners with them and they keep my hands from getting all mashed up.
I climbed this week without them, worn out my last pair, I got cuts and dings on my palms, fingers, sore from the friction...I'd rather wear gloves, and for those that don't know, I'm a tree chick so its so not about having nasty knarly hands at the end of the week!


----------



## masiman (Jun 4, 2010)

Bermie said:


> .....I'm a tree chick so its so not about having nasty knarly hands at the end of the week!



And I am sure your SO appreciates that! I know I would if my wife were a tree chick 

I'm in the mostly group, which isn't an option. I don't like doing the fine work in them but it makes me think ahead more about what I am doing so that I don't require the dexterity moves. I don't like that the nicer ones cost so much for how long they last. I'll have to try some of the cheap rubber coated gloves.


----------



## mrwoody (Jun 4, 2010)

Bermie said:


> and for those that don't know, I'm a tree chick




:jawdrop:


----------



## tree md (Jun 4, 2010)

I' sure your hubby appreciates that Bermie. I don't want my girl's hands to be rougher than mine... 

I do have a pair of grippy gloves in my ditty bag that I put in there over a year ago and have yet to use in the tree one time. I bought them to use in Pines and paper bark River Birch because I always get little paper cuts in those types of trees. I keep forgetting to break them out and wear them though. 

I have a half dozen pairs of gloves in the truck for my guys to use on the ground and have three other personal pairs that I keep for working the ground and ropes/throw line.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jun 4, 2010)

You don't have a "sometimes" option. I only wear gloves when it's real cold, when I'm feeding something "prickly" into the chipper or when I'm climbing or cutting up something thats got a lot of poison ivy on it. They're annoying otherwise.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jun 4, 2010)

I said yes.. but realistically it is only sometimes. Depends on what I am doing, and species of tree, and time of year..

Find for some things they just get in the way.. but some work can be done fine with them on.


----------



## treeseer (Jun 4, 2010)

Bearcreek said:


> You don't have a "sometimes" option. I only wear gloves when it's real cold, when I'm feeding something "prickly" into the chipper or when I'm climbing or cutting up something thats got a lot of poison ivy on it. They're annoying otherwise.


This sums up my approach. May-October seldom wear em cuz sweat and gloves don't get along for me.

Besides, I like to not only touch but *feel* trees.


----------



## Climb020 (Jun 4, 2010)

I cannot climb with any sort of bulky glove, even ugly gloves are too thick. I always use the atlas nitrile both in climbing and in most ground operations. They have wonderful dexterity and personal like having softer, moist hands. Only time I wear leathers is in heavy riggin and still keep the nitrile's as a base layer under them.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Jun 4, 2010)

I wear nitrile gloves for all work-related tasks, including most jobs around my house. I'll throw a pair of coated gloves over those if I'm hauling brush or setting larger bull lines. My hands crack and bleed without gloves and I can see my skin separating at the fingerprint ridges if I try to do anything without them. I think that's because I lived in gloves, as a tattooist/body piercer for about fifteen years. I've always climbed in gloves.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Jun 4, 2010)

Kevlar gloves when I'm cutting cause I'm safe. Regular gloves when I'm regular working, cause I'm a sissy.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jun 5, 2010)

Always when climbing. I buy black close fitting gloves. They have a bit of vibration dampening stuff in them as well. Nice for running a saw. I can easily tie a knot or just about anything else. Sometimes when cabling I'll take em' off for a bit. As my old foreman used to say your most valuable tools are your hands. Take care of them. Mike


----------



## Bermie (Jun 5, 2010)

mrwoody said:


> :jawdrop:



What...caught you by surprise?? Busting the boy's club...
You'll get used to it, I've been here a while...


----------



## tree md (Jun 5, 2010)

Bermie said:


> What...caught you by surprise?? Busting the boy's club...
> You'll get used to it, I've been here a while...



LOL, I think I called you bro for a year before Treeco finally PMed me and told me you were actually a tree chick...


----------



## Blackdog (Jun 5, 2010)

I always use gloves, Duluth Trading Post online has a set of work gloves that last forever, closed cuff for ANSI compliance (which states all tree workers SHALL wear work gloves of the CLOSED cuff variety), and they even have a set with mesh back for the summer. They also have tactile fingers, which I have no problem performing tree duties ranging from rigging knots in the tree to setting clevises and biners, etc. Not a bad buy at $17-19/pair.

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/clothes-workwear/mens/gloves-for-men/80010.aspx?feature=product_2


----------



## treemandan (Jun 5, 2010)

Mine have an L on one and a R on the other. Once I get one on the other isn't so hard to figure out.

What I have found with thinner leather gloves is that if they are bulky you can put them on and use a heat gun or torch to shrink them a little to conform to your hand a little better.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jun 5, 2010)

When doing pines or sharp stuff or Im doing hi vibe work, helps dampen the shake.


----------



## Greenthorn (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes, gloves are for sissies....
.
.


----------



## tree md (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't think anyone is saying that gloves are for sissies. I think we have established that the question was meant to be who _climbs_ with gloves. I personally have no thoughts one way or the other if someone chooses to climb with gloves.

I have noticed that most rock climbers I have seen do not wear gloves. They have a little ditty bag with talc and use that on their bare hands when they climb. I will often use my hands and arms a lot when I climb, especially when rope climbing. I will on occasion use a hand jam in a crotch just as rock climbers will do in a rock crevice. When I am using my hands and arms to reach a point I like to have bare skin on the limb/tree. Gloves just feel less secure and slippery no matter how "grippy" they are. On the ground, sure, anytime I am pulling a throwline through the tree, pulling a winch cable or something like that I am wearing gloves. As for climbing, it's just not my style.


----------



## thebiggreenone (Jun 5, 2010)

I use gloves any time I'm working, on the ground or climbing. I wear the blue Atlas cotton/rubber grip gloves, and have never had a problem with a lack of dexterity. (Well, actually tying/untying a throwline I'll take them off because it's so small, but that's it).

I can't imagine working without gloves. 

Oh, it's also company policy.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jun 5, 2010)

Green(t)horn said:


> Yes, gloves are for sissies....
> .
> .



Wow, that's nasty! Looks like a burn though, not really a climbing injury. How'd it happen?


----------



## Brodie (Jun 5, 2010)

I find using fingerless gloves works well, lets you feel what you are doing and the freedom to tie knots but also protects the rest of the hand in my case from my hand saw. I have been sliced open more times from that saw than anything else (and not while cutting mind you.)


----------



## treemandan (Jun 5, 2010)

Bearcreek said:


> Wow, that's nasty! Looks like a burn though, not really a climbing injury. How'd it happen?



Looks like he tried my method of shrinking the glove to fit but went a little to long with the heat.


----------



## squad143 (Jun 6, 2010)

I prefer the Atlas nitrile gloves when the weather is cool and a snug leather glove any other time. I've always worn gloves and are quite used to them. Feel naked without them.

One time I was pushing a large chunk off a spar and a small stub caught the cuff of my leather glove on the way down. Slammed me into the pole and almost pulled my shoulder out. Fortunately the glove tore. One more thing I watch out for now.


----------



## Bermie (Jun 6, 2010)

tree md said:


> LOL, I think I called you bro for a year before Treeco finally PMed me and told me you were actually a tree chick...



 's'all good...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jun 6, 2010)

I cannot find decent gloves that fit my meathooks, they are always a titch off by the thumb & forefinger. then i have to fight the glove to open my hand all the way. Some 2xl leather gloves will streach, but then they wear out faster.

If i'm climbing rope a lot I may waer the yellow waffle gloves, but they move too much between me and the tree and mess with my grip.

My Wife has finally got used to my "Loofa Hands" and come to like the effect...in most areas....


----------



## Tree Machine (Jun 9, 2010)

Always. Blue grippy ugli gloves. I have a problem with dexterity; a problem dialing the cell phone, that's about all. Otherwise I am less of a climber without them. I depend on the grip, the protection and someone mentioned it earlier, some vibration dampening. My hands just get deeply filthy and beat to crap without them, especially when climbing in the rain.

I've gone to using a size smaller than what I would consider my normal size. This keeps the gloves tighter to the hand and stretches the cotton weave on the topside, giving better ventilation. In a very short while climbing they don't feel small anymore, they feel just right.

At around a dollar a pair I keep a number of pairs floating around, intermixing because I have some weird curse of never being able to find the right-hand glove.


----------



## beowulf343 (Jun 9, 2010)

Similar problem to jps here. Have an amish guy custom make them for me. Prefer not to wear gloves, but it's too cold here a good chunk of the year to go without them. Tried toughing it out through the winters without them in my early days, hands are still messed up from it.


----------



## TonyX3M (Jun 10, 2010)

I used to never wear them when I was working in FL, but here I have to - we got really tuff safety regulations here (and they'll fine you in a heartbeat), plus of course its cold 9 months out of 12. But i become to get used to them - so now I don't even mind anymore and they're pretty cheap over here- a $3 pair lasts me about 3 days, so its not too bad


----------



## outofmytree (Jun 10, 2010)

Tree Machine said:


> Always. Blue grippy ugli gloves. I have a problem with dexterity; a problem dialing the cell phone, that's about all. Otherwise I am less of a climber without them. I depend on the grip, the protection and someone mentioned it earlier, some vibration dampening. My hands just get deeply filthy and beat to crap without them, especially when climbing in the rain.
> 
> I've gone to using a size smaller than what I would consider my normal size. This keeps the gloves tighter to the hand and stretches the cotton weave on the topside, giving better ventilation. In a very short while climbing they don't feel small anymore, they feel just right.
> 
> At around a dollar a pair I keep a number of pairs floating around, intermixing because I have some weird curse of never being able to find the right-hand glove.



Im with TM and wear the cheapie (blue) cotton backed, sticky rubber(?) faced type. Awesome grip on rope. Like Bermie, my treechick wife prefers my hands as soft as possible.


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 10, 2010)

Yup I do, for me and for her in my avatar.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=2115160&postcount=3


----------



## GlennG (Jun 11, 2010)

I wear gloves often but not always. The cotton /blue rubber palm gloves give me extra grip for climbing and I like that. I also use them for spitting firewood with an axe which I do often. I do not wear gloves while feeding the chipper. Unless its really cold.


----------



## outofmytree (Jun 12, 2010)

GlennG said:


> I wear gloves often but not always. The cotton /blue rubber palm gloves give me extra grip for climbing and I like that. I also use them for spitting firewood with an axe which I do often. I do not wear gloves while feeding the chipper. Unless its really cold.



Interesting. I climb with the aforementioned gloves and do everything else without them except chipping. Then its leather palm rigging gloves. Too many splinters, thorns, dead stubs etc... for this nancy boy I guess.


----------



## lego1970 (Jun 25, 2010)

I prefer to climb without them so I can grip the tree and work the knots, however there are exceptions depending on the tree, such as pine, locust, hedge. Having said that, I always keep a pair with me in my side cargo pockets on my pants. Where I end up useing them the most is when it's time to rope pieces out, such as guiding or steering the roped piece down with my hands as the groundsman lowers the rope, or if I have to hold the rope while the groundsman is dragging the piece away from an obstacle, etc, etc.


----------



## treeseer (Jun 25, 2010)

drenched in sweat all day these days; gloves would be useless.

Besides, I like to feel for the inner tree with my skin. :love1:


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 25, 2010)

treeseer said:


> drenched in sweat all day these days; gloves would be useless.
> 
> Besides, I like to feel for the inner tree with my skin. :love1:



The sick thing is, I thought you might go there..


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jun 25, 2010)

####in' guess. lol


----------



## Lawnmowerboy48 (Jun 26, 2010)

And.......That is supposed to be what? Hands of a hard worker I hope.


----------



## voxac30dude (Jun 30, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> ####in' guess. lol



woah, now there's someone who has been handling their wood all day long!:jawdrop:


----------



## tree md (Jun 30, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> ####in' guess. lol



Dam Blakes... give it a rest, maybe it will grow...


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jun 30, 2010)

tree md said:


> Dam Blakes... give it a rest, maybe it will grow...



Well, that explains why my left hand still looks like this...lol


----------

